# Tyco question (cheap i know)



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Found an old set on Christmas and have had it running for my son for a week or so. Its been running like a top until yesterday. The wheels are just spinning with very little traction. After looking close it looks like the rubber bands wore off the traction tires. Is there anything out there that will work as a replacement so he can keep playing with it until I finish his big train? 

-Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

dental rubber bands


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Tman, that thought crossed my mind as well. Maybe a dentist will sell me some, do you recommend any adhesive or just hope the hold?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Find someone with braces and ask. No glue needed.

The idea is listed here.


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Also, Docs Caboose emailed me today and said they carry the traction tire kits for the old Tyco models.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They will fit better, than the dental tires. Options exist.


----------

